# StreamFixer - Helps streaming video conferences



## Kopiás Csaba (May 24, 2020)

Kopiás Csaba submitted a new resource:

StreamFixer - Helps streaming video conferences - A browser extension, that converts video chat applications into a more streamable format.



> Hi folks!
> 
> I did not really found any good, free & easy to use way to stream video conferences with the flexibility of having every participant's stream separately in OBS. Thats why i have developed this extension, and now I'm happy to share it with everyone with the hope that it will help many of you out there.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## RAF687 (Jun 2, 2020)

I've been experimenting with your plugin in the last couple of days. The idea is very interesting, but it feels a little limited as we can only use it on whereby and jitsi at the moment. I'd love to see it supporting more platforms like Zoom and MS Teams.
I find it necessary to mention that it keeps only the first 4 participants fixed. Having more of them (maybe even all participants) would make it a blast!
About the bugs department, the cameras fixed in the plugin where flicking as the meeting was going on so I couldn't stream it.

Anyway, thanks for the contribution and congrats on what you've done so far!


----------



## HPV (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello, this concept is amazing. I only use Zoom, I would love to see this work with Zoom - I believe it would help thousands of people! Do you think this is possible? How much work would be involved?


----------



## Jacopo Belluz (Jan 12, 2021)

First of all: your idea is awsome, very simple and intelligent!!!
I tried in OSX Sierra both Chrome and Firefox extensions: they work only in "Jitsi" and NOT in "Whereby".
I will try this evening in Windows 10.

A must: add the following platforms.
- LightStream (they got audio filter specific for music)
- LiveStorm
- Discord
- Zoom

The last:
- let me know if you need some $ to help develop this for those platforms.

Thank you very much for this solution!!


----------



## Jacopo Belluz (Jan 15, 2021)

CONFIRMED both Chrome and Firefox extensions work only in "Jitsi" and NOT in "Whereby".
Is it possible to fix it?


----------



## Kopiás Csaba (Jan 18, 2021)

Dear everyone, thank you for your responses:)

I'm glad to tell you, that I have updated the extension recently! Go and check it out:)

Jacopo Belluz, we are in touch via email, stay tuned:-)


----------



## DnDPaladin (Mar 11, 2021)

This is exactly what i wanted and hoped for...
we have a discord server for our d&d game and i would like to set this up.
we are 8 people... unfortunately it seems your extension doesn'T resizes the chrome browser window beyond the set desktop resolution. trying to resize the window manually makes it impossible to set the resize mode beyond the desktop resolution. took me a while to realise that the window cannot be maximised for this to work. but alas even when set to normal, not maximised... it seems the browser window never gets resized beyond the desktop resolution. thus there can only be 4 people seen by your extension and the 4th one is clipped by the browser window.

i am on Windows 10, using the google chrome browser with your extension active.
is there somthing i am missing ?


----------



## KOALLA (Mar 16, 2021)

Kopiás Csaba said:


> Kopiás Csaba submitted a new resource:
> 
> StreamFixer - Helps streaming video conferences - A browser extension, that converts video chat applications into a more streamable format.
> 
> ...



My OBS Studio (latest version) in the source "window capture" is not found the streamfixer to capture ... can you tell me why? I'm using google chrome and the discord platform to use the extension.


----------



## DnDPaladin (Mar 18, 2021)

KOALLA said:


> My OBS Studio (latest version) in the source "window capture" is not found the streamfixer to capture ... can you tell me why? I'm using google chrome and the discord platform to use the extension.


Its an extension of the browser, extensions cannot be found. so what it means is that you have to capture the browser itself, which will have th eextension up and running. thus you have to capture the browser window itself, resize your extension to the desired size and then crop the browser window to get only the extension. in OBS, you can crop a captured source by holding down ALT key and then using the mouse on the borders.


----------



## KOALLA (Mar 19, 2021)

DnDPaladin said:


> Its an extension of the browser, extensions cannot be found. so what it means is that you have to capture the browser itself, which will have th eextension up and running. thus you have to capture the browser window itself, resize your extension to the desired size and then crop the browser window to get only the extension. in OBS, you can crop a captured source by holding down ALT key and then using the mouse on the borders.


ah, got it ... ok .. but when i leave the full screen size of the windows i can't move with the "alt" hotkey that he informs in the tutorial ... can you tell me why?


----------



## DnDPaladin (Mar 19, 2021)

KOALLA said:


> ah, got it ... ok .. but when i leave the full screen size of the windows i can't move with the "alt" hotkey that he informs in the tutorial ... can you tell me why?


he is using macOS or linux, not windows... download AltDrag for windows whcih allows you to that.
tell me if it works though, cause on chrome... it doesn't resize the window for me, and on firefox, it seems to bug out OBS.


----------



## Jacopo Belluz (Mar 21, 2021)

Stopped working for me too on Win10 and Mac OS. It looks like it could work only on Linux. Windows doesn't give you the possibility to render windows outside screen boundaries. I fixed paying GoLightstream for an account and capturing the full screen of that session, in which I can decide who of my guests are in full screen. GoLightstream gives you the possibility to avoid voice denoising and optimize audio for music also. Due to rescaling, it's better to give GoLightstream a 4K display in order to get rid of its interface giving you at least a FullHD portion to capture.

So now I have 2 places to setup! [PITA!!!]:
1) set which guest goes full screen in GoLightstream.
2) then launch the "guests scene" in OBS
Very slow workaround. And you need to monthly pay a fee for it. [PITA!!!]

This is a very sad story.... because this plugin potentially could resolve a TON of problems.
Another solution is... make a Linux machine dedicated to streaming.... my goodness...


----------



## DnDPaladin (Mar 23, 2021)

Jacopo Belluz said:


> Stopped working for me too on Win10 and Mac OS. It looks like it could work only on Linux. Windows doesn't give you the possibility to render windows outside screen boundaries. I fixed paying GoLightstream for an account and capturing the full screen of that session, in which I can decide who of my guests are in full screen. GoLightstream gives you the possibility to avoid voice denoising and optimize audio for music also. Due to rescaling, it's better to give GoLightstream a 4K display in order to get rid of its interface giving you at least a FullHD portion to capture.
> 
> So now I have 2 places to setup! [PITA!!!]:
> 1) set which guest goes full screen in GoLightstream.
> ...


thing is... it works for firefox, but somehow obs bugs out as if it was taking all the ressources.
but it works on firefox. Sounds was a problem for me, until i realised the browser version of discord just doesn'T like my microphone. once i switched mic it was ok. but yeah this addon needs an update.

also, apparently chrome aka google, decided to put a hard limit on how much window an extension can take. thus it limits the extension to 800 pixels height. so the window will never resize more then that, also, if you have only a need for 4 people at a time, the addon works fine as is with the mini screens on the right.

but yeah if we could solve the firefox obs problem, then everything would work.
also, don't take the one for obs i don't know what it does, but it surely doesn'T load the thing up.


----------

